# looking for a 1/18th scale mini arbor for Integy truer



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

OK 

Now that I am buying a new truer to do foam tires. Can anybody recomend a person or know of a company making a arbor tfor the mini foam tires. I used to use my drill press with a RC18t axel in the chock but there has got to be a better way to true the mini rims now.

My only other option I think is to use my 12th scale arbor and have a machinist cut the threads down to the 3mm axel.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I had to have an arbor made for my Maxmod. I do not think anyone is making an arbor for these yet. But they shoud!!


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Anybody have a special way to true their mini tires ????


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Special? No. I am just using a Mini MaxMod that I have modified a little bit. I put a speed controller on it so I could regulate the RPM. At full speed it would cause the tires to grow. I got the speed control from Grainger. The arbor I had made by a friend of mine at a local machine shop.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Tires come 48 to 50 mm. What size do you guy's race at???

I'm thinking 45 might be about right???


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

*tire diameter*

42 - 45 mm


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Stopped by RC Madness last night for some parts and asked how they true Mini Tires and they use a 4mm bolt threadded thru the rim into a touring arbor.


Hope this helps

JAson


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Be sure when you thread the 4mm bolt through the rim that it is NOT damaging the inside of the rim. If it roughs it up, that will not be a smooth surface for it to contact the axle with and might not let it spin as freely. Now if you use a 4mm bolt with a long enough shoulder on it, that would be the ticket.


----------

